
Steps for Founders Hiring a Tech Co-Founder - rmason
https://dsdoes.com/3-steps-for-founders-hiring-a-tech-co-founder-5efdaef63d52
======
rmason
Full disclosure I read an early draft of this article. I made a few
suggestions and one of them ended up as a direct quote attributed to me in the
article.

